# بعد عودتها ، الفتاة نرمين جمال مترى تصرح ان زميلتها شاركت فى مخطط لأسلمتها



## وليم تل (10 يونيو 2009)

بعد عودتها ، الفتاة نرمين جمال مترى تصرح ان زميلتها شاركت فى مخطط لأسلمتها 
الأحد, 24 مايو 2009

نرمين للأقباط الأحرار : زميلتى خدعتنى ، شربت الشاى ولم أشعر بنفسى الإ فى الزقازيق وعندها حاولوا إجبارى على إعتناق الإسلام​






أسامة عيد ، الأقباط الأحرار

عادت نرمين بعد إكتشاف عائلتها للمخطط الآثم الذى قاده  بعض مشايخ قرية منشية السلام التى تجاور عزبة توما بالمحلة الكبرى مما خلف إحتقان وتوتر شديد زاد من آثار الحادثة التى لولا إستبسال أهلها وتهديدهم بتصعيد الأمر لكانت الفتاة القاصر الآن بين أنياب ذئب يدعى وليد حسام .

تحرش وسخرية من الأقباط   

تقع خلفية الأحداث إلى تحريض دائم ضد الأقباط بعد إنشاء مسجد " الخفة " الذى يقوم على الوعظ فيه بعض الأصوات المتطرفة التى تملأ الدنيا صياح وتهكم وسخرية من الأقباط وعقائدهم جهاراً نهاراً فى مشهد يتكرر يومياً أثناء صلاة العشاء ويزداد مع كل صلاة جمعة .

 المحرض الفعلى على مايحدث من إنتهاك للأقباط شخص يدعى وليد البدرى وهو على صلة وثيقة بالمدعو حسام الذى إشترك مع خالته فى الإيقاع بالضحية القاصر نرمين التى أختفت وهى ذاهبة لإمتحان الصف الثالث الإعدادى.  خالته التى تدعى ليلى عبد الرحمن عطية شاركت فى التغرير بنرمين جمال مترى عطالله وقامت بمساعدة ناصر ابو ضيف وهو من اسيوط مركز البداري  بإخفاء نرمين بقرية  الشبنات مركز الزقازيق

إعتصام وبلاغات

فور تأكد أهل الضحية توجهوا الى مباحث أمن الدولة وبأعجوبة تم تحرير محضر بالواقعة وإنتشر الخبر وأصيب الذئاب بحالة من الرعب لخوفهم من عواقب جريمتهم فوسطوا مشايخ ورجال أمن ، ومع ذلك أصر أهل الفتاة على مشاهدة بنتهم وفلذة كبدهم وبعد محاولات مستميتة عادت نرمين فى فجر نفس يوم الإختطاف

الضحية تتحدث للأقباط الأحرار

جاءنا صوت نرمين مرتعشاُ يعبر عن حالة من الصدمة الممزوجة بالخوف ، إذ أكدت للأقباط الأحرار أنها ضحية زميلتها التى أستدرجتها الى منزلهم وما أن أرتشفت كوب الشاى حتى أصابها دوار شديد ولم تشعر بنفسها إلا وهى فى مكان آخر عرفت بعد ذلك إنها الزقازيق ، وفور إفاقتها تحدثوا اليها بثقة إنها ليست الفتاة الأولى بل "الرابعة التى يهديها الله على يديهم وأن عائلتها كانت قد فقدت فتاة من خمسة عشرة سنة " لتكتشف المسكينة إنها وقعت فى شرك محكم وإنه لامفر وحاولو بكل قوتهم  أن يجبروها على الإعتراف بالإسلام وإشهاره فصرخت فى وجههم إنها مخطوبة وأن مايحدث معها مصيبة فتركوها بعض الوقت وعادوا ليأخذوها الى أهلها وعرفت بعد ذلك أن ماحدث من رجوع ليس سوى تدخل أمنى بعد ضغوط أهلها

تهديدات بالسنج والمطاوى

الغريب أن الجانى رغم كل ماحدث ما زال يمارس سطوته وبلطجته علناً ، إذ يحاول أن يرهب أهل الفتاة وأقباط عزبة توما ومنشية السلام وحاولوا بالفعل الإعتداء على والد وأبناء عمومة جمال مترى  بالسنج والمطاوى وزجاجات المولوتوف وهذا ماأكدته المصادر المقربة من مكان الحادث

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يونيو 2009)

*يا رب البنات تتعلم وتاخد عبره من الحكايه دى ومش اى حد نضع ثقتنا فيه ولا ندخل بيته تحت اى ظرف 
ربنا   قادر يحمى بناته فى كل مكان ويبطل تدابير ابناء ابليس
ميرسى يا وليم على نقلك لتطورات الموضوع وربنا يعوض تعبك*


----------



## GogoRagheb (10 يونيو 2009)

" يأتونكم ذئاب فى ثياب حملان "

​


----------



## ponponayah (10 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يرحمنا ويحافظ على ولادة 
ميرسى على الخبر​


----------



## kalimooo (11 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يرحمنا 

شكرا ليك على الخبر 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Rosetta (11 يونيو 2009)

*ربنا بيحمي ولاده

مرسي على الخبر..​*


----------



## sara A (11 يونيو 2009)

*ربنا يحافظ على بناته*


----------



## fade57 (11 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يرحمنا ويرحم اولادنا


----------



## Ferrari (11 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يحافظ على جميع اولاده

ويرحمنا من هذا الشر

شكراً وليم على الخبر
​


----------



## BITAR (12 يونيو 2009)

*يا ريت الاسر تاخذ الحذر*
*من هذه الصداقات *
*ويا ريت الامن يعمل على اداء وظيفته*
*لك الله يامصر*​


----------



## وليم تل (12 يونيو 2009)

شكرا دونا 
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
وربنا قادر على حماية بناتة
ودمتى بود​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (13 يونيو 2009)

*ربنا يرحمنا ويحافظ على بناته 

شكرا  على الخبر​*


----------



## SALVATION (13 يونيو 2009)

_رحمتك يارب_
_نشكر يسوع على رجوع البنت بالسلامه_
_شكرا للخبر وليم_​


----------



## kalimooo (14 يونيو 2009)

الرب يحافظ على كل ولادة
سلام المسيح


----------



## وليم تل (14 يونيو 2009)

شكرا جوجو راغب
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (14 يونيو 2009)

شكرا بونبوناية
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## وليم تل (15 يونيو 2009)

شكرا كليمو
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (16 يونيو 2009)

*ربنا يحافظ على اودلاه
ميرسى على الخبر
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## وليم تل (3 يوليو 2009)

شكرا كوكو
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (4 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ريد روز
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (5 يوليو 2009)

*اف هما عاوزين مننا ايه ميسبونا فى حالنا بقى 

ربنا يحمينا ويحافظ علينا​*


----------



## وليم تل (7 يوليو 2009)

شكرا سارة
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## عمادفايز (13 يوليو 2009)

*بالقوة وبالعافية وهو ربنا يقبل على نفسة ان حد يعبدة بالعافية الصلاةو العبادة لازم تكون برغبة الانسان  من قلبة ارحمنا يااللة​*


----------



## وليم تل (21 يوليو 2009)

شكرا فادى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## وليم تل (21 يوليو 2009)

شكرا فيرارى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (27 يوليو 2009)

حقا ما قلت بيتر
وشكرا على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (2 أغسطس 2009)

*ملاك الله حال حول خائفية وينجيهم
ياريت كل بنت  تعرف إن مش أى بيت تدخلة
ولازم الأهل يكونوا واعين وعارفين بناتهم داخلين فين ورايحين لمين​*


----------



## king (2 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يستر على بناتنا ويكون معاهم ويبعد عنهم الكلاب


----------



## ava_kirolos_son (3 أغسطس 2009)

من يمسكم  ..يمس حدقه عينه

ربنا يرحمنا من التخلف والشيطان

سلام الرب يسوع المسيح


----------



## وليم تل (6 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا صوفيا
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (9 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا تونى
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود​


----------



## happy angel (9 أغسطس 2009)

*رحمتك يارب
ربنا يرحمنا ويحافظ على بناته *​


----------



## king (11 أغسطس 2009)

ربنا يحافظ على بناتنا من الكلاب


----------



## Coptic Adel (11 أغسطس 2009)

*ياريت يكون الدرس استوعبوا كل البنات المسيحية

وبلاش اختلاط مع اي بنت مظلمة بعد كده

ربنا يرحمنا من أفعال عدو الخير المتمثل في صورة مسلم
*​


----------



## وليم تل (27 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا كليمو
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (28 سبتمبر 2009)

لا تدخلنا فى تجربة​


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (28 سبتمبر 2009)

*ياريت فعلا الاسر تاخد بالها
ربنا يحفظ ولادة وبناته
شكرا يا وليم للخبر​*


----------



## وليم تل (4 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا سندريلا
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (4 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا انجى
لمرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (4 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا عماد
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## noraa (5 أكتوبر 2009)

رينا  قادر يحمى بناتة  ويحافظ عليهم


----------



## جورج فايق (10 أكتوبر 2009)

يارب يحمى البنات كلهم


----------



## salamboshra (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*المفروض ناخد بالنا قوى من اخوتنا المسلميين وبلاش الثقه الزائده دى ؟؟؟؟؟ يعنى نتعامل معاهم من بره بره ومايدخلوش بيوتنا ابدأ لانهم أرهابيون ولهم أسوه فى رسولهم وكما مكتوب فى عقيدتهم !!! نسائهم وأموالهم غنيمه لنا !!!! أى للمسلميين ؟؟؟؟؟ وعلمونا أجدادنا الصعايده زمان ان لو صباعك مسلم أقطعه ؟؟؟؟؟ يارب نتعظ وناخد بالنا لانهم كالزئاب الخاطفه + ربنا يرحمنا ويرحمهم أيضأ*


----------



## ماريو ايهاب (13 أكتوبر 2009)

ربنا يرحمنا 

شكرا ليك على الخبر 


ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## وليم تل (17 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا مونيكا
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## النهيسى (18 نوفمبر 2009)

*الرب يحافظ على بناتنا


شكرا

 الرب يبارككم*


----------



## !ابن الملك! (18 نوفمبر 2009)

ربنا يحافظ على بناته مقولناش حاجة ...
ولكن البنات تحافظ على نفسها كمان 
مينفعش تتكلمى مع حد غير مسيحى تعرفيه معرفة سطحية او تزوريه فى بيته الا لو عرفه من زمان وواثق فيه


( مت 10 :16 )   ها انا ارسلكم كغنم في وسط ذئاب. فكونوا حكماء كالحيّات وبسطاء كالحمام.


----------



## وليم تل (22 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا كينج 
على مرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (22 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا افا كيرلس 
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (23 نوفمبر 2009)

ها انا ارسلكم كغنم في وسط ذئاب. فكونوا حكماء كالحيّات وبسطاء كالحمام.
ربنا يرحمنا من شرهم ويبعدهم عننا


----------



## وليم تل (25 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا هابى انجل
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ومفتقدينك كثيرا ونتمنى المانع خيرا
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (9 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا كينج
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## ماريو ايهاب (9 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يرحمنا ويحافظ على ولادة


----------



## ستيفان (10 ديسمبر 2009)

ربنا يحافظ على الكل ببركاتة​


----------



## emy (10 ديسمبر 2009)

_ربنا يحافظ على بناته وولاده كلهم فى كل مكان _​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (10 ديسمبر 2009)

*ربنا موجود 
وقادر يحافظ علي بناتة من ايدين عدو الخير 

مرسي علي الخبر​*


----------



## وليم تل (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا كوبتيك عادل
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمت بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (18 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا ايرينى محفوظ
على مرورك العطر ونأمل دوام تواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## وليم تل (29 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا كيريا
على مرورك العطر وتواصلك
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## طحبوش (29 ديسمبر 2009)

هو يعني هتكون وقعت في ايديهم من فين يعني ؟؟؟؟
لو مش صاحبتها هتكون مين يعني محتاجة تفكير ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!
ربنا يشفي نفوسهم المريضة ..........


----------



## رانا (29 ديسمبر 2009)

فكر ملىء بالرجعيه هل ما يفعله المسلم يصله الى الله ومهما فعلا هل سيربح الابديه ليس به الا جهنم وبئس المصير

ربنا يرحمنا وياريت بجد نخلى بالنا ومش نعطي المسلمين اى ثقه ونتعامل بحظر​


----------



## raffy (3 يناير 2010)

ومش المسلمين بس كمان اى واحد ممكن يعمل اللى عملوة الناس دى وبطريقة افظع من كدة مش لازم نعطى ثقتنا لاى حد وبس
 وربنا يرحمنا جميعا


----------

